# Merry Merry



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Happy Holidays to all in whatever form your celebrations may take. I got a new tank for Christmas!


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy Holidays too.
Yea my B-Day was on the 22nd and I got me another 100 gallon Yippie!!!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all too!

I'm making a super cool light for my neighbour's 75 gallon tank. He doesn't know it but it will be a Christmas gift for him, haha. The plans are to make it a full blown open top high speed planted tank. The next club meeting will be at my house and I hope those who attend will be able to take a look at the tank.

--Nikolay


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i add my merry merrys to everyone else's!
i too got some tank stuff--a gift card to dallas north aquarium which has inspired me back to the tank life. possibly back to the obsession.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

I hope your new year is a wonderful one.

I have a new church in McGregor, TX, and started December 1. Still come up to Plano every week for a few days to be with family (house needs to sell).

Does anyone have any Subwassertang ("Freshwater Seaweed")?

Hope to make it to a meeting at some point in the near future.

Walter B. Klockers


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Walter! Good to hear from you. I have a tiny amount Subwassertang that I will share as soon as the cold snap is over. I got it from KL in Singapore, who says it's a fern gametophyte -- a fern that never grows up. Peter Pan Fern!

Cheryl


----------

